# أعمال خشبية جديدة



## سيف الله إسلام (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
أدرج لإخوتي الكرام بعض الأعمال الخشبية البسيطة , أرجو أن تنال الإعجاب.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السفينة من زوايا مختلفة


----------



## salah_design (18 ديسمبر 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> الإخوة الكرام
> أدرج لإخوتي الكرام بعض الأعمال الخشبية البسيطة , أرجو أن تنال الإعجاب.


ما شاء الله اخي تسلم ايدك
تقبل مروري


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (18 ديسمبر 2010)

سفينة أخرى تم عملها 3d بدلاً من تجميعها وتركيبها من 2.5d
وتم استبدال الأشرعة الخشبية بأشرعة من الخيش لتقارب الشكل الأصلي.
وتمت زيادة عدد الخيوط الحريرية المسئولة عن تثبيت القلاح والأشرعة لتطابق شكل الشفينة الأصلية.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (18 ديسمبر 2010)

salah_design قال:


> ما شاء الله اخي تسلم ايدك
> تقبل مروري


الحقيقة يا أستاذ صلاح أن جمايلك علينا كثيرة ولا أعرف كيف يكن رد بعض منها.

أرجو أن تقبل مني هذه الهدية المتواضعة المرفقة بالملف:


----------



## salah_design (18 ديسمبر 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> الحقيقة يا أستاذ صلاح أن جمايلك علينا كثيرة ولا أعرف كيف يكن رد بعض منها.
> 
> أرجو أن تقبل مني هذه الهدية المتواضعة المرفقة بالملف:


والله غمرتني بلطفك
والله يا اخي ما فيها جمايل بالعكس انا اجد نفسي مقصر مع اخواني بالمنتدى
وارجو ان تسامحوني عن اي تقصير 
واسال الله ان يعينني على ما بدأت به
وبالنسبة للهدية اشكرك عليها كثيرا وسوف انفذها على المكينة وسابقى اتذكرك بها ما حييت ان شاء الله
وسوف ارسل لك هدية قريبا ان شاء الله
تقبل مروري


----------



## المالكي2022 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بصراحة اعمال جميله ورائعة يا اخ اسلام ربنا يبارك لك ويعينك


----------



## أبا موسى (19 ديسمبر 2010)

عمل جميل و لمسة الفن ظاهرة فيه


----------



## ابو بحـر (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي سيف الله اسلام تحياتي لك اعمال جميلة و تخريجها ايضا جيد جدا وفقك الله لا يوجد ملاحظات فالعمل كامل و جيد و اي صعوبة تجدها بتنفيذ اعمالك لا تتردد بمراسلتي انا حاضرللمساعدة 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## ali hedi (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي سيف الله اسلام اعمال جميلة وذات لمسة فنية الله يوفقك وتزيد تمتعنا اكثر الله يبارك لك 
و السلام


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي سيف الله اسلام تحياتي لك اعمال جميلة و تخريجها ايضا جيد جدا وفقك الله لا يوجد ملاحظات فالعمل كامل و جيد و اي صعوبة تجدها بتنفيذ اعمالك لا تتردد بمراسلتي انا حاضرللمساعدة
> و السلام خير ختام


أشكر جميع الإخوة الذين تكرموا وتفضلوا بالرد.
وشكر خاص لأستاذنا الكبير أبو بحر.
والحقيقة أن رأيك بالذات يهمني لأنه من المؤكد أنه لديك ملاحظات.

الآية القرآنية مساحتها 250×250ملم , بثخانة 11.0ملم
خشب زان
تم عمل Roughing لها بواسطة Endmill 6.0mm
أما الـ Relief فتم عمله بواسطة Conical ball nose 15 degree - 2.0mm
مع ملاحظة أن اداة الحفر الأخيرة المستعملة في الريليف قمت بخرطها وتفريزها بنفسي حيث أن أدوات الحفر الخاصة لا تباع بمصر.

فأقل إنديل للحفر موجود بمصر بقطر 3.0 ملم , وأقل Ball nose تباع في مصر بقطر 6.0 ملم

وبالتدقيق بالرسمة ستلاخظ أستاذي الكريم أن قطعها الدائري حولها غير دقيق لأنني قمت في البداية بنحتها كي تكون على شكل شمس كما هو موضح بالصورة الثانية لها , ثم قررت بعد أن فككتها من على الماكينة بأن أقطعها على شكل دائرة ولكن وللأسف لم أستطع ضبط مكانها بدقة.

وسأدرج هنا إن شاء الله محاولة أخرى بعد أن أنتهى منها
مع ملاحظة أن أصعب شيء هي الكتابة لأنها تتطلب دقة شديدة.
وبانتظار ملاحظات وتعليقات الأستاذ أبو بحر


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي سيف الله اسلام اعمال جميلة وذات لمسة فنية الله يوفقك وتزيد تمتعنا اكثر الله يبارك لك
> و السلام


شكراً أستاذ علي .. شرفت الموضوع.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (20 ديسمبر 2010)

البسملة
المشكلة وللأسف أني لا زلت حديث العهد بطريقة الدهان.
ويبدو أنني أسات اختيار اللون المناسب فأصبح أغمق مما كان مفترض أن يكون.


----------



## حسن-12 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

عمل ممتاز وإطلالة كلها ذوق


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (29 ديسمبر 2010)

آية قرآنية (وهو على كل شيء قدير)


----------



## شعبانكو (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي سيف الله اسلام اعمال جميلة ورائعه بارك الله فيك اما بخصوص الاند ميلى فانا اشترى من شركة تبيع و تصنع الاند ميلى من 1 ميلى الى 18 ميلى بكل اشكالة من الكربيد باسعار مناسبة وخايف احت اسمها يعتبروه اعلان


----------



## lolo.22 (1 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله عليك
خيالك حلو كتيييييييييير.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (4 يناير 2011)

أشكر الإخوة الكرام شعبان و lolo.22
وهذا عمل آخر للبسملة:


----------



## ابو بحـر (4 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أشكر الإخوة الكرام شعبان و lolo.22
> وهذا عمل آخر للبسملة:


عمل جميل اخي سيف و لكن حاول ان لا تزيد من ارتفاع الاحرف حتى تكون النتيجة بعد الحفر اجود و اوضح


----------



## salah_design (4 يناير 2011)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أشكر الإخوة الكرام شعبان و lolo.22
> وهذا عمل آخر للبسملة:


اخي سيف الله إسلام
عمل جيد ولكن لي ملاحظة الا وهي حاول التوازت بين حجم التصميم والارتفاعات 
اما باقي الامور فما شاء الله تبارك الله 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
تقبل مروري


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (4 يناير 2011)

تعقيب الأستاذ أبو بحر والأستاذ صلاح مضبوط وأنا بالفعل أشعر به.
المشكلة أنني وقعت في خطأ وهو أنني أصررت على جعل ارتفاع الحرف (10 ملم) هو نفس ارتفاع الإطار لأكبر استفادة من الخامة !!

والنتيجة هي إهدار وقت كبير في عمل النموذج , والنتيجة لم تكن كما كنت آمل.

أنا استعملت أدوات حفر كالتالي لعمل النموذج

أولا لعمل البرواز
أولاً End mill 6.0mm
ثانياً Ball nose 6.0mm

ثانياً لعمل الكتابة
أولاً End mill 3.0mm
ثانياً Conical raduised ball nose 3.0mm
ثالثاً Conical flat 1.0mm لتحديد الجوانب 

ثالثاً لقطع الشغلة
End mill 6.0mm

ما رأي الأستاذين أبو بحر وصلاح في مراحل العمل ؟؟


وشكراً للنصيحة والإفادة


----------



## ali hedi (5 يناير 2011)

اخي سيف الله إسلام تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
اظن حسب خبرتي المتواضعة ان تبديل أدوات الحفر خمسة مرات كثير ـ مع تحياتي


----------



## ابو بحـر (5 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



ali hedi قال:


> اخي سيف الله إسلام تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
> اظن حسب خبرتي المتواضعة ان تبديل أدوات الحفر خمسة مرات كثير ـ مع تحياتي


كلامك مية المية اخي علي تحياتي لك تبديل ادوات الحفر و كثرة الادوار تزيد من وقت الحفر و ايضا سترتفع التكلفة كثيرا انتبه لهذا الموضوع اخي سيف


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (6 يناير 2011)

شكراً للأستاذ أبو بحر وللأستاذ علي هيدي على النصيحة الغالية.
وبالفعل سأحاول أتجنب هذا الأمر المرات المقبلة.
وبمشيئة الله سأبدأ في إدراج تصميم معين والطرق المقترحة لتنفيذه ببنط الحفر للاستزادة من خبرات الإخوة في هذا المجال وبالأخص أستاذنا أبو بحر والأستاذ علي هيدي والأستاذ صلاح.

بالمناسبة هذه هدية صغيرة للأستاذ أبو بحر من أعمالي (التصميم الأصلي في ملفات الآرت كام وقمت بتعديل مقاسه فقط لا غير)
أرجو أن تعجب الأستاذ أبو بحر


----------



## salah_design (6 يناير 2011)

اخوتي
لا نستطيع الحكم بان كثر استخدام البنطات قد يكون غير مجدي والعكس صحيح
فالتصميم والاخراج هو من يحكم عدد البنطات المستخدمة فلكل عمل خاصية وخصوصية تفرض علينا طريقة الاخراج
تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## ابو بحـر (7 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



سيف الله إسلام قال:


> شكراً للأستاذ أبو بحر وللأستاذ علي هيدي على النصيحة الغالية.
> وبالفعل سأحاول أتجنب هذا الأمر المرات المقبلة.
> وبمشيئة الله سأبدأ في إدراج تصميم معين والطرق المقترحة لتنفيذه ببنط الحفر للاستزادة من خبرات الإخوة في هذا المجال وبالأخص أستاذنا أبو بحر والأستاذ علي هيدي والأستاذ صلاح.
> 
> ...


تسلم يا اخي سيف اعمالك جيدة جدا و انت تتطور بشكل جيد و الهدية اعجبتني و هي متقنة و اسمع نصيحتي انا و ايضا اخي الغالي على هادي من تونس اعطاك معلومات صحيحة اتبعها تحياتي لك 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## Ali Zaatar (10 يناير 2011)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أشكر جميع الإخوة الذين تكرموا وتفضلوا بالرد.
> وشكر خاص لأستاذنا الكبير أبو بحر.
> والحقيقة أن رأيك بالذات يهمني لأنه من المؤكد أنه لديك ملاحظات.
> 
> ...


 
الأخ الكريم
هل ممكن تعطينا زمن التصنيع؟ و شكرا


----------



## ابو بحـر (10 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



ali zaatar قال:


> الأخ الكريم
> هل ممكن تعطينا زمن التصنيع؟ و شكرا


اخي الكريم من وجهة نظري اي قطعة بهذا الحجم ستأخذ من 4 الى 5 ساعات طبعا حسب الدقة المطلوبة و انا قصدى عن اول صورة ادرجها اخونا سيف بهذه المشاركة انتظر رد اخونا سيف الله اسلام ليخبرك بدقة كم استغرق وقت الحفر 
تحياتي لك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (10 يناير 2011)

ali zaatar قال:


> الأخ الكريم
> هل ممكن تعطينا زمن التصنيع؟ و شكرا


الزمن الكلي لتصنيع البسملة الأولى استغرق حوالي 6 ساعات لأن الراوتر الذي أعمل عليه من صنعي وبطيء (مثل المدة التي توقعها الأستاذ أبو بحر تقريباً)

أما البسملة الثانية فاستغرقت حوالي أكثر من 7 ساعات رغم أن المساحة أقل لأن عمق الحفر أكبر

ولكن بمشيئة الله لدي استراتيجية أخرى تعطي دقة اعلى في زمن أقل.
بمجرد أن أجربها سأدرج النتيجة والمدة بالتفصيل.


----------



## Ali Zaatar (11 يناير 2011)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> الزمن الكلي لتصنيع البسملة الأولى استغرق حوالي 6 ساعات لأن الراوتر الذي أعمل عليه من صنعي وبطيء (مثل المدة التي توقعها الأستاذ أبو بحر تقريباً)
> 
> أما البسملة الثانية فاستغرقت حوالي أكثر من 7 ساعات رغم أن المساحة أقل لأن عمق الحفر أكبر
> 
> ...


 
الأخ سيف الله شكرا على الرد بس عندي سؤال ثاني لو سمحت هو هل عندك فكرة عن الزمن لصناعة نفس القطعة يدويا
وشكرا


----------



## نجار الخشب16 (30 يناير 2011)

عمل جيد شكرا


----------



## عصام حمامي (20 فبراير 2011)

عمل أكثر من رائع بارك الله بك وشكرا لما تقدمه


----------



## Ali Zaatar (20 فبراير 2011)

الأخ سيف الله شكرا على الرد بس عندي سؤال ثاني لو سمحت هو هل عندك فكرة عن الزمن لصناعة نفس القطعة يدويا
وشكرا


----------



## جابر هلال (26 فبراير 2011)

ماشاء الله والله نقشات جميلة موفق إنشاء الله


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 فبراير 2011)

ali zaatar قال:


> الأخ سيف الله شكرا على الرد بس عندي سؤال ثاني لو سمحت هو هل عندك فكرة عن الزمن لصناعة نفس القطعة يدويا
> وشكرا


أخي الكريم
أولاً أعتذر عن تأخري في الرد نظراً لظروف تغيبي عن المنتدى الفترة السابقة
اما بخصوص سؤالك فالحقيقة أنني لا اعرف الوقت المستهلك لتصنيعها يدوياً
ولكن أؤكد لك أن الكتابة البارزة بهذه الدقة لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال نحتها يدوياً بتلك الدقة.
وقد عرضت بعض هذه الأعمال (الآيات القرآنية البارزة) على بعض المتخصصين وأكدوا أنه لا يمكن إنتاجها يدوياً لصعوبتها.
لأن أقصى ما يمكن إنتاجه من الآيات هو عمل الأركيت ويكون بأحجام كبيرة وخطوط بسيطة.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 فبراير 2011)

جابر هلال قال:


> ماشاء الله والله نقشات جميلة موفق إنشاء الله


جزاكم الله خيراً أخي الكريم
وشكراً على المرور


----------



## حامدKSA (26 مارس 2012)

شكرا اخي سيف الله اسلام
اسلوب مميز في الشرح ومعلومات وافية واستفدت من دروسك
تحياتي


----------



## المرادى (30 مارس 2012)

جميله جدا وفقك الله اخى


----------

